# What is up with Hello Kitty?



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Now, I happen to own a Hello Kitty ring.  It's been a long time, since I have searched for any Hello Kitty items.  Truly, it's been years.  So, I found these items quite unbelievable.  

Palm Massager?  (I noticed a reviewer gave the black item a lot of stars).​
Amazon.com: Hello Kitty - hello kitty massager / Health & Personal Care: Health & Personal Care

What kind of massager
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​Massagers: Hello Kitty Massager - Mother Tested, Japan Approved!

Exhaust pipe ​
Gadgets: Hello Kitty Exhaust Pipe? Good-Bye Kitty


Sake Party Set
​Hello Kitty Sightings<h3><br>Hello Kitty, Dear Daniel, Chococat, and all the gang!</h3>: Kitty Parties!

Multi-purpose ​
Hello Kitty Multi-Purpose Torch | Japan Tech

Toilet paper dispenser
​Hello Kitty Toilet Paper Dispenser | Japan Tech

Back Massager?
​Hello Kitty Mini-Massagers | Japan Tech

ATM​
Hello Kitty mini-ATM for your penny counting kids - Engadget

Condoms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
Hello Kitty Condoms - Hello Kitty Zone


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 9, 2008)

thats crazy! i never really understood the 'obsession' with hello kitty anyways


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2008)

some of those are funny.

i have seen hello kitty bathroom mats... and threatened to buy them. my SO was horrified at the thought of having to deal with hello kitty in the loo! 

i think hello kitty is cute, but some items are just too much of a good thing.


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

.......


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Hello Kitty douche:

Hello Kitty Douche - Hello Kitty Hell

Hello Kitty Scarification:

Hello Kitty Cutting Scarification - Hello Kitty Hell


Hello Kitty Hell is a fun site to visit sometimes, lots of interesting stuff you never knew existed._

 

Douche & Scarification!  This is very educational. After reading about that douche, I fell on the the big pup here laughing.

Scarification is just unreal.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Hello Kitty douche:

Hello Kitty Douche - Hello Kitty Hell

Hello Kitty Scarification:

Hello Kitty Cutting Scarification - Hello Kitty Hell

What's funny is the scarification reminds me of Iggy Pop, not someone I would normally associate with hello kitty.

Hello Kitty Hell is a fun site to visit sometimes, lots of interesting stuff you never knew existed._

 
OUCH!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

.......


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 9, 2008)

That's excessive branding IMO. Yuck. I'm not sure many guys who'd agree to wear a freaking hello kitty condom. Seriously weird. And that scarification WTF? I've never heard of scarification before, maybe I've been under a rock.

The things people will buy (obviously SOMEONE is buying these, otherwise they prob. wouldn't have made it to market)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Not sure if this one is even real, but here is the Hello Kitty Jesus tattoo.

Hello Kitty Jesus Tattoo - Hello Kitty Hell_

 
I don't doubt it maybe real.  I know a tattoo artist and she gets requests for everything and anything.  

This and the scarification is the ultimate for Hello Kitty that I have seen so far.


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 9, 2008)

that made me LMAO!

The Military Style Rifle and the Scarification are the worst of the worst IMO.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Okay, last one, I promise.  This one is too good.  Scroll down to the pic.

Hello Kitty Couture - Hello Kitty Hell_

 
Whoa!  It looks like model is being attacked by Hello Kittys.

One of the blogger's stated, "Hello Kitty is my savior."  Is this a religion too?


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

........


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw the Hello Kitty Hotel.  My cereal isn't sitting to well right now.


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

......


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Did you see this Hotel room?  Is this for real?

Hello Kitty Hotel Room Video - Hello Kitty Hell


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

........


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad you posted the tooth cap.  I couldn't find it.  I was finding all sorts of things - like a guide to be Hello Kitty.  What the flea bite!

My dogs hated the Hotel video.  They were barking like crazy.  

I am in shock.  I had no idea about all this.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 9, 2008)

...what kind of fucking idiot carves hello kitty into their arm?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Pantie Liners ??

Hello Kitty Menstrual Pantie Liners - Hello Kitty Hell


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 9, 2008)

er...cute? :s


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_...what kind of fucking idiot carves hello kitty into their arm?_

 
IMO - It looks cult related.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_er...cute? :s_

 
These items are unbelievable.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_These items are unbelievable._

 
yes! and some are really inappropriate, i know adults like hk sometimes but it's still prodominatley a child's brand...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_yes! and some are really inappropriate, i know adults like hk sometimes but it's still prodominatley a child's brand..._

 
I thought it was a children's thing primarily too.  I know that there are some jewelry for women.  

That branding symbol thing is unsettling to me.  I just can't think of anything resembling wanting that, but a cult.  I guess it could be from the ultimate obsession.

I don't think a lot of this stuff is available in the U.S., but I wasn't aware it existed. So, I am clueless...


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow.  I wonder if Sanrio knows about all these products.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont think it's a bad thing for them (Sanrio! Not some product pirates!) to put a Hello Kitty on almost everything... Some people want to dress head to toe black, some want to wear all polka dots... and some want Hello Kitty everywere. Where's the difference between a goth and his/her obsession with bats/vampires or the color black and me and my Hello Kitty collection? IMO It's a subculture like every other.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

I had to do a bit of searching, but I think I found some answers in this article. Apparently, Hello Kitty isn't just for children.  Its market is growing to include many things.

http://www.gadling.com/2008/01/03/big-in-japan-hello-kitty-goes-macho/


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

Kawaii is very popular in Japan.  

Cuteness in Japanese culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Kawaii is very popular in Japan. 

Cuteness in Japanese culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

 
Thank you.  I find this really interesting.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 10, 2008)

*im still obsessed an im 22*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

My neices are in their 20's and they love Hello Kitty too.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Hello Kitty is much more popular in Asia than it is in N America and Europe? I recall seeing video footage of Japanese university students carrying Hello Kitty lunchboxes as purses, and Hello Kitty fuzzy plush backpacks.

And if you build it, someone somewhere will eventually buy it....no matter how crappy or strange it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I do admit that the tattoo is disturbing!


----------



## Evey (Jan 10, 2008)

wow....that's a little overboard with the hello kitty. When I was younger, my cousin and I really liked going to Sanrio to shop. I was in love with Pochacco...I had lots of little nicknacks...but this is just ridiculous lol


----------



## Hilly (Jan 10, 2008)

Honestly, I think the Hello Kitty Exhaust Pipe is cute lol. I would rock that!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think HK is so overrated


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Honestly, I think the Hello Kitty Exhaust Pipe is cute lol. I would rock that!_

 

I was just gonna saw the same thing! Id totally rock it, its subtle, and you can hardly tell unless you are looking, its quirky and cute.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2008)

I LOVE Hello Kitty, and have since I was a little girl (I am 24 now).  I would love to fly on the HK Airline that they have in Taiwan... that'd be so awesome.  And go to Japan and buy all the crazy stuff.  

One of my friends has HK tattooed on her chest actually.  But I think I am more of a HK freak than she is... but I don't want a tattoo.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Honestly, I think the Hello Kitty Exhaust Pipe is cute lol. I would rock that!_

 
so would i !!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm getting a tattoo. I loved Hello Kitty since before I could even talk. I still have my very first HK item.

Hello Kitty is very much a collectible, just like Barbies, Madame Alexander dolls, or Swarovski stuff. The things you may find in Target are not 'collectible' per se, but if you visit a Sanrio store in the larger cities, you will find more HK items for adults that are limited edition.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

And to add- the douche is not what you may think. It is not for vaginal use, it is a body spray.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

i have fond memories of going to China town in Chicago and spending my money on hk and friends items. Fao Schwartz used to sell HK stuff too. I loved the mechanical pencils, 2 sided pencil cases that had pop out containers and stuff, erasers, candy, etc. It brings back the warm fuzzies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But that don't mean i want a Hk condoms! lol


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 11, 2008)

ok condoms is just plain scary...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_i have fond memories of going to China town in Chicago and spending my money on hk and friends items. Fao Schwartz used to sell HK stuff too. I loved the mechanical pencils, 2 sided pencil cases that had pop out containers and stuff, erasers, candy, etc. It brings back the warm fuzzies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that don't mean i want a Hk condoms! lol_

 
That last statement had me laughing.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 19, 2008)

I would buy the condoms, I just wouldn't use them. Those lollipop condoms are fake just like the guns. I did some research a while back and there were Sanrio condoms released in Japan with Badtz Maru on them, never Hello Kitty.


----------

